# DISCUSSION - 2017 Summer quilt block swap



## Belfrybat

I'm starting this thread to begin a discussion on the upcoming Summer quilt block swap. 
All I could glean from the poll we took was:
*Summer - brights, sunshine happy feeling (actual colors to be decided)*

So.... colours specified or not? Or just go with the description above. Remember we all have the box of crayons to help coordinate colours if we go that way. 
Someone mentioned red, white and blue. 
Size? I personally like the larger sizes -- 10" or 12" since we have so few participating these days. 
Design? Specify or not? 
Dates? The mailing date for the current swaps is June 15th, so I'd suggest we begin sign-ups after that. 

I'm not "in charge" -- just getting the ball rolling since several started posting ideas on the Spring floral swap.


----------



## Jlynnp

I like the bright colors, maybe yellows, oranges, greens, ect. If we can get it figured out soon I can participate. I like the 12 inch squares myself. Maybe log cabin square.


----------



## COSunflower

Bright, happy, summery perhaps with some red, white and blue. I think I have a cute red, white and blue fabric of kids and sparklers or something. A county fair theme would be fun too. I like the 12 in. blocks and no pattern specified so that we can use what goes along with our fabrics and it is also a nice surprise to see what patterns other people use.  We could start the summer swap as soon as the garden/floral one ends - June 15th and end it August 31st. Plenty of time to sew over the busy summer and we would end it right about the time we could start the next Fall swap.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Just go for it.
12 inch is fine with me.
Already got ideas. We all know what happens when I get an idea, lol
think outside the box so to speak.
another 9 patch? Or go with the flow of the fabric, pattern?
For some reason thinking about dots,ice cream sundaes,kites,bubbles etc.


----------



## AngieM2

Love to see you ladies taking the swap by the needle and getting it rolling. I'll watch and MAYBE enough family stuff will have settled down and I might be able to join in again. Dad's heart operation is satisfactory follow up doc visits, but the xray tech that took an xray for the heart before the operation, found a growth on his T8 and T9 vertabre. Might be what's causing him to have so much aches in his back.


----------



## COSunflower

When it rains, it seems to POUR Angie!!! I'm SO sorry that all of this is hitting you one after another!!! I'm glad that your dad's heart operation went well and maybe the growths are just some spurs on the vertebrae - something that they can maybe grind down??? I'm still praying for you both!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Angie, hang in there. I know this is a difficult time for you and we regular swappers are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maxine

Hey Angie!! So good to hear from you..  it's wonderful that your Dad has come thru the heart surgery so well & hopefully can eliminate the growths so his pain will be less.. fingers crossed !

I like the 12 " blocks,too; I also am liking all the summertime suggestions.. so I vote that we each make our own Block to represent our personnel summertime things/feelings..but NOT a definite pattern that we would all have to do the same..

I know I'd like to incorporate Patriotic, county fairs, beaches, camping, all the fun stuff I love to do.. I actually don't have any idea on how I'd put all those together, but would come up with something  probably appliquied & pieced.. Will have to ponder it..

In other words, wild & free like summer!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

maxine said:


> Hey Angie!! So good to hear from you..  it's wonderful that your Dad has come thru the heart surgery so well & hopefully can eliminate the growths so his pain will be less.. fingers crossed !
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 12 " blocks,too; I also am liking all the summertime suggestions.. so I vote that we each make our own Block to represent our personnel summertime things/feelings..but NOT a definite pattern that we would all have to do the same..
> 
> I know I'd like to incorporate Patriotic, county fairs, beaches, camping, all the fun stuff I love to do.. I actually don't have any idea on how I'd put all those together, but would come up with something  probably appliquied & pieced.. Will have to ponder it..
> 
> In other words, wild & free like summer!!!


I love this idea. It sounds perfect. We could call it "What summer means to me"


----------



## COSunflower

I LOVE the name "What Summer Means to Me"!!!!!! I vote for it!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Me too! Summer is so different for all of us.


----------



## maxine

Jlynnp said:


> I like the bright colors, maybe yellows, oranges, greens, ect. If we can get it figured out soon I can participate. I like the 12 inch squares myself. Maybe log cabin square.


I keep thinking about the Log Cabin Block that Jlynnp suggested, and would it be too much to also do a Red, White & Blue Log Cabin Block *along* with our "What Summer Means to Me" Block? I know summer is crazy busy for all of us,, and perhaps I might just be out of control at this point, but I have enjoyed doing our _Spring Flowers_ and the _Fruits & Veg_ blocks so very much..it has been nice to go from one to the other.. 

I'm on my second cup of coffee this morning so maybe I've too much caffeine??


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> I keep thinking about the Log Cabin Block that Jlynnp suggested, and would it be too much to also do a Red, White & Blue Log Cabin Block *along* with our "What Summer Means to Me" Block? I know summer is crazy busy for all of us,, and perhaps I might just be out of control at this point, but I have enjoyed doing our _Spring Flowers_ and the _Fruits & Veg_ blocks so very much..it has been nice to go from one to the other..
> 
> I'm on my second cup of coffee this morning so maybe I've too much caffeine??


Second cup, oh Maxine I'm on my second pot. lol.....
Just go for it, what your heart says do.
Thant's what I'm doing. But I'm not traditional quilter either.
And to think I almost didn't join the swaps. 
Because I wasn't sure how you would take my blocks or ideas.
Got the block my mother and dad made. It's interesting to say the least.
4 patch with scraps sewn on everywhere,so I will make a pillow for the couch with it.
Dad thought she had to every bit of the fabric.
Like I said the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Belfrybat

maxine said:


> I keep thinking about the Log Cabin Block that Jlynnp suggested, and would it be too much to also do a Red, White & Blue Log Cabin Block *along* with our "What Summer Means to Me" Block?...
> 
> I'm on my second cup of coffee this morning so maybe I've too much caffeine??


I wouldn't mind doing two blocks if the swaps are small (as I think they will be). I don't mind doing a R-W-B log cabin as long as it doesn't have too many logs. They can take a fair amount of time if the logs are more than about 4 - 5 deep. Here's one from Quilters Cache that is 5 deep. http://www.quilterscache.com/L/LogCabinBlock.html


----------



## maxine

Mo you are a hoot & I'm so glad you joined in.. Belfry thanks for the link.. there are some great ideas in the samples.. I enjoy that site very much.. I think it's going to be a small group too, which is why I feel I could make two blocks for each person.. way cool!!


----------



## COSunflower

I'm in too IF the groups are small.  I was going to incorporate the red, white and blue in with my favorite things but probably the colors wouldn't work so it would be better to do two separate ones.  I like log cabin also as long as there aren't too many logs. If we all do whatever log cabins we like, it might make for a nice interesting quilt to see all of the different ones? Today it is too hot to think so I will go along with the crowd. LOL!!! I have time to do both so count me in if we do that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm in but you got to remember I'm a non traditional quilter.
I think outside the box so to speak. Way out there in left field sometimes.
Quilting is like everything else it goes in cycles.
Thinking about tumblers in red white and blue.
But setting up differently maybe making everybody a miniature flag.
Have to ponder this for a while. Or a variety of blocks,hmm?
Like that idea too.
My head hurts right now,not enough coffee and no chocolate.
But I just polished my nubs finger nails too.


----------



## maxine

Hey Mo.. love your ideas..! I too often go rogue and don't stick to the traditional.. I am definitely planning on putting a flag on my "What Summer Means to Me" block for sure.. If we get to do the Log Cabin block too,, I will play with it a little,, I saw some layouts I had not thought about before in the quilterscache link above.. for me seeing new ideas and what everyone else comes up with is very inspiring... we have some talented quilters here..


----------



## COSunflower

I've seen some really cute flag blocks also!!! Maybe we could all go rogue and and just do whatever summer means to EACH OF US.  There are SO many cute ideas out there on the web!!! Who knows what we might come up with???


----------



## Jlynnp

If the groups are small I can probably do both, my big surgery is Aug 29th so they will be done before that. I am having a small surgery tomorrow on my foot and should be recovered within a month from that. I will probably have to skip the fall one as I don't think I will be able to sit long enough.


----------



## COSunflower

Janet, what kind of surgery are you having Aug. 29th? More on your foot???


----------



## Jlynnp

Today they took a couple screws out of my foot (were supposed to take more out but bone had grown over them) and they straightened 2 toes because the were so bent I was walking on the ends of them. One was so bad they had to take a joint out.

I am not real comfortable but I am sure in a few days it will be better. At least I hope it will. In 6 weeks the pins come out and I will be able to wear shoes again.

In August they are doing a very major back surgery. They will make an incision from my tailbone to between my shoulder blades and rebuild my spine. I have been told recovery is expected to be about a year, three months in a brace at the minimum. It is this or be in a wheelchair so little choice there.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> Today they took a couple screws out of my foot (were supposed to take more out but bone had grown over them) and they straightened 2 toes because the were so bent I was walking on the ends of them. One was so bad they had to take a joint out.
> 
> I am not real comfortable but I am sure in a few days it will be better. At least I hope it will. In 6 weeks the pins come out and I will be able to wear shoes again.
> 
> In August they are doing a very major back surgery. They will make an incision from my tailbone to between my shoulder blades and rebuild my spine. I have been told recovery is expected to be about a year, three months in a brace at the minimum. It is this or be in a wheelchair so little choice there.


Ouch! You have my heartfelt sympathy


----------



## COSunflower

I will be anxious to see how your back surgery turns out. I think I will be facing the same thing in just a few years.  My grandma had bad "hammer toes" and had to have the joints removed from ALL of her toes. She was very happy with the surgery and you couldn't even tell that she had it done. She wasn't able to wear shoes before that.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am so glad to hear that CO. I really like the foot surgeon I used, she is a very sharp young lady. Even before I told her she knew where I had my first surgery done just from looking at the x-rays.


----------



## Jlynnp

CO you will want to be very particular who you use for your back surgery. I go to the University of TN and Dr Abel is one of the few Dr's who will do this surgery. I have spoken to former and current patients as well as other medical personnel at UT all of whom have nothing but the best to say about him. Make sure the Dr will give you names and contact info on former/current patients and talk to them before you make your decision.


----------



## maxine

Judy sounds like you have excellent doctors lined up.. that's half the battle.. fingers crossed & Prayers for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

What decisions have we come to on the summer swap? Are we going to shoot for 2 different ones? Who plans on taking part in this swap??


----------



## maxine

I am definitely doing the swap.. hope it will be both blocks


----------



## Belfrybat

Since it looks like we're going to be a small group again, I'm in favour of making two blocks, but only one swap. Postage is too expensive to have to mail twice.

From reading back over the posts, "What Summer Means to Me" is definitely a winner along with R-W-B. I'm not a fan of making log cabins, so I'd be more interested in any design of R-W-B, but will certainly agree to log cabin if that is the consensus. So... two blocks -- 12.5", one summer, and one R-W-B in the same swap? 

We need a hostess, so if those who are willing to hostess will post on this thread that will be great. I know RJayne wanted to hostess and has done so before but many years ago. Anyone else interested?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> What decisions have we come to on the summer swap? Are we going to shoot for 2 different ones? Who plans on taking part in this swap??


I'm not capable of making decisions right now. Got 3 -12 lab finals coming up.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I'm not capable of making decisions right now. Got 3 -12 lab finals coming up.


I'm in.


----------



## maxine

Oh YES!!! Two Blocks at once... Yay!! I will volunteer to be Hostess if Rjayne doesn't care to do it at this time.. I very much enjoy doing it but am trying to give others a chance too... I found out yesterday that my knee replacement surgery is put off until atleast September, must lose more lbs before he will consider surgery,,, sigh.. well.. I've already lost 35 lbs, so can do 10 more,, so on to sewing again!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Oh YES!!! Two Blocks at once... Yay!! I will volunteer to be Hostess if Rjayne doesn't care to do it at this time.. I very much enjoy doing it but am trying to give others a chance too... I found out yesterday that my knee replacement surgery is put off until atleast September, must lose more lbs before he will consider surgery,,, sigh.. well.. I've already lost 35 lbs, so can do 10 more,, so on to sewing again!!


maxine,
you can have my turn.
1 more final done. just 1 left for Friday.
Then 3- 12 hour lab finals.
you know I love a certain fellow.
I really love him when he wakes me during a grueling final week.
But this fellow called to let me know it might be possible for his unit to be back from deployment in October.
About the time of my birthday. Ye Haw!


----------



## Jlynnp

Looks like one swap with 2 blocks. Count me in!! I am not picky about pattern, something simple is good for me or let it be each persons choice as long as they are 12 1/2 inches.


----------



## Meima6

Jlynnp said:


> Looks like one swap with 2 blocks. Count me in!! I am not picky about pattern, something simple is good for me or let it be each persons choice as long as they are 12 1/2 inches.


I'm in. Just let me know what and when. I've been off the grid since the first week of May. Taking care of the Grands...at their place.  Mailing the Florals tomorrow. Maybe the F & V if all goes well. Best wishes to all. Hope everyone's health improves with the sunshine, and all loved ones are safe.


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in also of course!!!!! Two blocks sound great, the size also and I'm for choosing our own patterns too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

The written and video finals are done.
Just got 3 lab finals left.
I need a much needed break.
So I am doing my lab finals 
15 June 2017, okay it with instructors
In my class there are 375 people, only 15 hospitals involved, and 20 Police Departments.
So Strawberry will be home Sunday. I will take floral blocks apart Saturday.
At least the ones I was to tired to work intelliently.
If I haven't passed the finals, bummer and won't know for sure till after the 4th of July.
Am going to rethink how I will retake my classes. Maybe lighten the load so to speak.
Talked to Gus(elderly Lady in class) maybe only take 2 classes instead of 4 with 4 labs.
You know I'm retired, suppose t take it easy. Right!
Too tired tonight to do anything just getting home.
Hungry last ate at noon.
Will work on all blocks Saturday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> The written and video finals are done.
> Just got 3 lab finals left.
> I need a much needed break.
> So I am doing my lab finals
> 15 June 2017, okay it with instructors
> In my class there are 375 people, only 15 hospitals involved, and 20 Police Departments.
> So Strawberry will be home Sunday. I will take floral blocks apart Saturday.
> At least the ones I was too tired to work intelliently.
> If I haven't passed the finals, bummer and won't know for sure till after the 4th of July.
> Am going to rethink how I will retake my classes. Maybe lighten the load so to speak.
> Talked to Gus(elderly Lady in class) maybe only take 2 classes instead of 4 with 4 labs.
> You know I'm retired, suppose t take it easy. Right!
> Too tired tonight to do anything just getting home.
> Hungry last ate at noon.
> Will work on all blocks Saturday.


Simply blocks work for me right now. Kinda brain dead.


----------



## Belfrybat

Congrats on getting this far with the finals. I have no doubt you will do well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Congrats on getting this far with the finals. I have no doubt you will do well.


Thank you,
Strawberry is home.
We have been snuggling, sleeping, no quilting though.
I think maybe she missed me a little of bit.
I know I missed her snoring in my ear.
Think we both sleep well tonight.


----------



## Meima6

MoBookworm1957 said:


> The written and video finals are done.
> Just got 3 lab finals left.
> I need a much needed break.
> So I am doing my lab finals
> 15 June 2017, okay it with instructors
> In my class there are 375 people, only 15 hospitals involved, and 20 Police Departments.
> So Strawberry will be home Sunday. I will take floral blocks apart Saturday.
> At least the ones I was to tired to work intelliently.
> If I haven't passed the finals, bummer and won't know for sure till after the 4th of July.
> Am going to rethink how I will retake my classes. Maybe lighten the load so to speak.
> Talked to Gus(elderly Lady in class) maybe only take 2 classes instead of 4 with 4 labs.
> You know I'm retired, suppose t take it easy. Right!
> Too tired tonight to do anything just getting home.
> Hungry last ate at noon.
> Will work on all blocks Saturday.


What are you working on here? It sounds like something very challenging, very cool, and very rewarding?


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima -- this is a quote from another post she wrote. Looks extremely challenging to me!

Crime scene, Hemetology, Search and Seizure pertained to my MOS in the Army(job).
Law Enforcement for promotion and I wanted to study at the Body Farm in Tennessee.
They only take the best of the best. 
The cooking class is because I like to cook. And I needed a class to rest my mind after the other classes.
Only need 20 more hours for my degree, this time. Next semester classes are Hidden Evidence, Microbiology,Pure Poisons of the 19th and 20th Centuries and Baking Class


----------



## COSunflower

MO  I just don't know HOW you get so much done PLUS participate in the swaps!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

MO - you are amazing.

OK -- getting back to the swap ideas.
The consensus seems to be to make two 12.5" blocks. * "What Summer Means to Me"*, and some form of* patriotic* - red, white and blue. No pattern or specific colours are set for the first theme. I suggest we use red and blue primary colours with white or tone on tone white for the second theme. 

Might I suggest if we get above 10 signups, that folks can decide to send both or just one of the themes? That way no one will feel overwhelmed. I doubt we will have that many, but we can dream, right?

How about signups starting on June 23rd and closing on July 7th. with the blocks due on August 25th? That will give plenty of time to make the blocks plus will end before the fall swap begins.

So far Maxine has volunteered to be a hostess. I've PMed RJayne but she hasn't responded yet. Anyone else want to throw their hat in the ring for consideration of the hostess job?

Any other ideas or comments?

BTW, how about PMing your friends and previous swap people on the board? Our numbers have dwindled and it would be lovely to pull more in.


----------



## COSunflower

Belfry, those dates don't give us much time - especially if we are doing two squares. July and August are fair time for a lot of people plus a lot take vacation in July. I suggest that we start taking sign-ups NOW and close it on June 15th when our Spring ends. Then we can just jump in as I think most of us are ready. Let's make the ending day Sept. 1st. That gives a whole 3 months to take our time and do some really nice ones PLUS tend to all of our summer projects and trips etc. August is a busy canning time too. If we all get done early - that will just be a bonus.


----------



## COSunflower

If we do two groups again and Maxine does one, I would be happy to do the other as Hostess also if Janet can't or doesn't want to.


----------



## maxine

I agree with the sign up to start now,, sewing start June 15th & go until Sept 1st.. 

Also like the R-W-B primary colors & any pattern.. don't have to be solid colors, can be prints, stripes,stars, whatever.. 

I think we have 6 people wanting to do this swap already.. hopefully can get some more.. I'm excited!!! Let's Go For It!!


----------



## Belfrybat

OK -- I hear ya'll. I'll post the sign-up this afternoon with Sunday the 18th as the closing date and Sept. 1st as ending. We can start working the blocks during the sign-up, so that gives us over 2-1/2 months. 

Two blocks each -- 12.5"
1. "What Summer Means to Me" in any summery colour and any pattern. 
2. R-W-B in "true / primary" colours -- any pattern

I haven't heard from Janet and I don't think she's posted to this thread, so the choice of hostess will be between Maxine and COSunflower. Unless someone else chimes in between now and lunch time. 

Does that sound OK to everyone?


----------



## COSunflower

Let Maxine hostess FIRST and I will join in if we have 2 groups again.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
I am a Military police Officer with just about 35 years in, my given field.
Single parent, 2 grown sons, 1 daughter in law, 1 soon to be grandchild, 1 puppy named Strawberry.
I needed 20 hours for my Master's degree in 2009. But unfortunately life gets in way. And so does deployments.
Am finishing my Master's degree in Criminal Justice with minor degree in Forensic Science.
Quilting relaxes me. Makes me think in different way than before. Makes me use my brain in different ways than before injuries.
I have come along way since 2009.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> MO  I just don't know HOW you get so much done PLUS participate in the swaps!!!!


Usually don't have problems with much.
Just at midterms, and of course finals.
I am finishing my degree, because the doctors didn't give myself, my sons much hope for my future back in 2009.
Am now almost completely recovered, still get migraines that make me ill.
I just take a day at a time. Sometimes a hour at a time. Plug away with my goals.
I am a strong, brutally honest woman.
I just have to take one step at a time, sometimes baby steps.
Sometimes military steps like I was taught.
My doctor is trying to talk me out out zip lines now.
She's not having much luck talking me or getting my sons to talk me out of it.
They say Go For It, Mom!
Already died once, came back to the living. Because my sons still needed me.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sign up for the summer swap here: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/2017-summer-quilt-block-swap-starts-now.563390/


----------

